# Theme Song...



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

OK, I know I am strange, but I am trying to find a high quality mp3 (Or something else) of the A&W Root Beer theme song )

Thanks to anybody who can find it!!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The instrumental with the bear, or the "Let's all go" song?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Sorry, The instrumental with the bear


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

http://bobbuckley.com/audio/QD2_22_24/2437RootBearTheme.mov

For those who were interested


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Contact A&W?

I can play the melody for you with a sampled tuba if you want


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Bookmarked. You never know when something like that will come in handy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

After listening to that song I'm suddenly thirsty.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I had to always hum that song to myself to get myself in the mood to be the rootbear. That costume was freaking hot! Thankfully someone stole the head and the owners were too cheap to buy a new one.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

JumboJones said:


> I had to always hum that song to myself to get myself in the mood to be the rootbear. That costume was freaking hot! Thankfully someone stole the head and the owners were too cheap to buy a new one.


I feel you pain. I was put through a similar torture, which I will not recall here....


----------

